# My Home Town



## Mohain (Mar 7, 2007)

Been pretty quiet on the photo front recently, it seems to have been raining almost every time I've had a chance to get out. Grabbed a quick snap of my home town the other weekend tho, just got round to processing it properly...







Cheers,

Mo.


----------



## Arch (Mar 7, 2007)

stunning shot mo... love the light in this one... i gotta get that photomatix :mrgreen: ....

Im the same tho at the moment... havent been out shooting for ages... luckily, the light is getting better down here tho


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 7, 2007)

Seems like everyone is living in a better place than I am at the moment! 

Anyway, nice image, one can see some strong post-processing, but it works for this image. It is one of those images though, which you have to see it large and in full resolution to really enjoy


----------



## NavyJelly (Mar 7, 2007)

Love it. Very '3D' ish - would that be saturation in post processing ?
Almost like a screenshot from a dreamworks animation production.

Lovely. Congratulations.


----------



## emogirl (Mar 7, 2007)

i could live there...beautiful!! love the post processing


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 7, 2007)

This photo has some enormous DEPTH!
Wow.
The clouds seem to almost float out of my screen and towards me. 
And the hazy light of the sun and that  *GREEN * of the meadows. Wow!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 7, 2007)

Sure does look like an HDR to me. I love it!


----------



## abraxas (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow, killer "snap."

Nearly perfect in timeless quality.


----------



## Mohain (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes, it is HDR. In fact I processed two HDR's, one very exaggerated and one very subtle and blended the two. Also had quite a lot of flare to deal with as I was shooting into the (albeit overcast) sun with a very wide-angle lens. 

Thanks a lot for the comments. I know this sort of 'high' processing is not to everyones tastes but I like it 

Cheers :mrgreen:


----------



## oCyrus55 (Mar 7, 2007)

the weather around here has been crappy too, and I have been slacking on the photo front too. I even  had a snow day today!

but I am excited for better weather to come around

Nice HDR by the way


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 7, 2007)

Mohain said:


> ...Thanks a lot for the comments. I know this sort of 'high' processing is not to everyones tastes but I like it
> ...


 
It is definitely different, but the results are too good to NOT like it.  I want to just stare at it for hours...  great image!

:thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 7, 2007)

^^^ I agree, I could stare at it for hours.  What a beautiful view of your town, surrounded by the green fields, and that dramatic sky above.


----------



## ravikiran (Mar 7, 2007)

Awesome Mohain.
Your post-processing implies what great creativity you possess.
Thanks for sharing.

PS: I am envy with the lush green you presented.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 7, 2007)

Mohain said:


> Yes, it is HDR. In fact I processed two HDR's, one very exaggerated and one very subtle and blended the two. Also had quite a lot of flare to deal with as I was shooting into the (albeit overcast) sun with a very wide-angle lens.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the comments. I know this sort of 'high' processing is not to everyones tastes but I like it
> 
> Cheers :mrgreen:



You must have shot the separate exposures very fast (bracketing?). There is very little of the 'fizzlet' (for the lack of the proper term) that I usually see on hdr clouds.

Excellent. - no emoticon for drooling.


----------



## Mohain (Mar 7, 2007)

abraxas said:


> You must have shot the separate exposures very fast (bracketing?). There is very little of the 'fizzlet' (for the lack of the proper term) that I usually see on hdr clouds.
> 
> Excellent. - no emoticon for drooling.


 
Yes there is ... 



On the 30D the high speed shooting mode will churn out 5 FPS and with auto bracket on the quickets one's in the middle so the clouds need to be going some for any movement to show. I do sometimes get it but it's usually minimal.

And that for all the other comments peeps :mrgreen:


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 7, 2007)

love it, I really should learn how to use that software


----------



## neea (Mar 7, 2007)

This is like something out of a dream or movie.
Or maybe it's just because I'm so used to seeing nothing but white and gray since October that my eyes aren't used to real COLOR.
There isn't anything I can say technically that hasn't already been said.

This is incredible. I would like this for a desktop... something to help cure my winter blues.


----------



## bnz506 (Mar 7, 2007)

WWWWOOOOOOWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## danir (Mar 7, 2007)

It looks like a renaissance painting.
I like it a lot.

Dani


----------



## Tantalus (Mar 7, 2007)

Beautiful town you live in, nice work, l especially like what you did with the meadow.


----------



## kamilla (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm speechless!!! Beauty!!!


----------



## Mohain (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow, lots of comments. Thanks a lot folks. I really appreciate it :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## gizmo2071 (Mar 8, 2007)

great shot man. The UK's weather has been awful as of late. Tho I'm not big on outdoor shots... the weather has been making me feel uninspired.


----------



## ShootHoops (Mar 8, 2007)

Holy whoa! Beautiful shot! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2007)

Mohain said:


> Yes there is ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Did you still use a tripod or was their no need to with the high speed shooting? Also I don't know much about HDR but how do you know how much to bracket your photo? If I can get just one photo to turn out like that with an entire week of shooting I would be happy. Your picture is amazing. One more ? are you able to get a good print out of a picture like that?


----------



## Mohain (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Gizmo, Hoopy & Moley 



Mole said:


> Did you still use a tripod or was their no need to with the high speed shooting? Also I don't know much about HDR but how do you know how much to bracket your photo? If I can get just one photo to turn out like that with an entire week of shooting I would be happy. Your picture is amazing. One more ? are you able to get a good print out of a picture like that?


This was taken on a tripod but I can sometimes take them hand held, if the exposure time will allow. I prefer to use a tripod whenever I can but if I don't have one or cant use one for whatever reason I will try to take 2 or 3 sets of auto bracketed shots on high speed shooting mode, hopefully one of those will align during processing  I usually auto bracket +/- 2 stops but recently been trying +/- 1 stop. I've found the 2 stop bracketing can sometimes introduce stripey sensor noise due to the large amount of underexposure. I haven't done any prints of this yes but have produced A4ish prints of other HDR type shots that were a lot noiser than this and they have been fine (if you dont mind a bit of grain in your print ). Thanks a lot for the bigging up too :mrgreen:


----------



## Mole (Mar 10, 2007)

Mohain said:


> Thanks Gizmo, Hoopy & Moley
> 
> 
> This was taken on a tripod but I can sometimes take them hand held, if the exposure time will allow. I prefer to use a tripod whenever I can but if I don't have one or cant use one for whatever reason I will try to take 2 or 3 sets of auto bracketed shots on high speed shooting mode, hopefully one of those will align during processing  I usually auto bracket +/- 2 stops but recently been trying +/- 1 stop. I've found the 2 stop bracketing can sometimes introduce stripey sensor noise due to the large amount of underexposure. I haven't done any prints of this yes but have produced A4ish prints of other HDR type shots that were a lot noiser than this and they have been fine (if you dont mind a bit of grain in your print ). Thanks a lot for the bigging up too :mrgreen:


 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 10, 2007)

that's a beauty!


----------

